# 27' Monitor recommendation



## kartikoli (Nov 4, 2015)

I am using my old trusted Dell ST2220L but now I think I can take a jump so please suggest me a good if not best 27' Monitor. I have not seen any 1440p or higher resolution monitor in 20k range so would like to know if I stick with 1080p.

There are few promotions going on these days so its better I get one now.

I have selected 2 monitors (just a random search)
LG IPS 27" 27MP77HM LED TFT Full HD Borderless Monitor 3 YRS Onsite LG Warranty | eBay
LG IPS 27MP37HQ 27" LED TFT Full HD Monitor 3 YRS Onsite LG Warranty | eBay

Are these good? Should I spend 20k on 1080p as I think in 2016 we will see 1440p will become mainstream but then the prices of these monitors are quite high and there will be a sharp decline in prices. 
Please recommend


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 4, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> I am using my old trusted Dell ST2220L but now I think I can take a jump so please suggest me a good if not best 27' Monitor. I have not seen any 1440p or higher resolution monitor in 20k range so would like to know if I stick with 1080p.
> 
> There are few promotions going on these days so its better I get one now.
> 
> ...



Then please wait for more time for the 1440p to become mainstream and then buy them. What do you say?


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 4, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] Actually this is festive season and we are getting lots of offers so thinking if I wait then how long will it be. Also its November so we are going to get lot of games in coming days, its better I use my 780Ti for those 
Lastly my friend who owns an age old CRT monitor with his 780 (would you believe 780 with old CRT) has offered me a good price for my 22' monitor so all these factors are pushing me


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 4, 2015)

You can go for a Korean Monitor 27 1440p. It will be hard to find any mainstream monitor in India with that budget for your requirements.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 5, 2015)

I have decided not to go with Korean Monitors so what are my options for 1080p 27'


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 5, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> I have decided not to go with Korean Monitors so what are my options for 1080p 27'



I will suggest you to wait and upgrade at a later stage. 1080p on 27 won't be justice. Saying from experience.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 5, 2015)

Well, I am planning to upgrade my monitor to a 4K tv .


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 5, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I will suggest you to wait and upgrade at a later stage. 1080p on 27 won't be justice. Saying from experience.



Today went to the market and one of the shop offered me Samsung Curved Monitor for 21k (Model 27D590) Though I was unable to find the specific monitor online but what he told me that the monitor has 1440p/5ms/VA panel.

I dont care about curve but it has the resolution I want, is it good to spend on VA panel?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 5, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> Today went to the market and one of the shop offered me Samsung Curved Monitor for 21k (Model 27D590) Though I was unable to find the specific monitor online but what he told me that the monitor has 1440p/5ms/VA panel.
> 
> I dont care about curve but it has the resolution I want, is it good to spend on VA panel?



Are you sure it is a 1440p? I guess the dealer is talking about this model. Samsung 27â€￾ Curved LED Monitor

VA panels are good. If it is really a 1440p then I will suggest to go ahead with the purchase.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 6, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Are you sure it is a 1440p? I guess the dealer is talking about this model. Samsung 27â€￾ Curved LED Monitor
> 
> VA panels are good. If it is really a 1440p then I will suggest to go ahead with the purchase.


He called someone and asked the price, then I asked about response time and panel so he conformed while on the call as 5ms and VA panel but I know these people are useless they will keep on saying bla bla bla but when we actually see the product we get different same thing.
I don't trust them as the same thing happened when I was searching for a laptop with 840m graphics. Tomorrow I will go again and ask for exact model.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 8, 2015)

Purchased Benq GW2760HS for 16k locally


----------



## mitraark (Nov 11, 2015)

Do post a short review, here if not in the review section.


----------

